# Is adopting an adult GSD from a rescue group unwise?



## doggerel

My husband and I are researching what kind of dog we should get when we move to a new home in May 2012. We're both very fond of the GSD, even though neither of us have owned one before.

I am a volunteer for our local SPCA now and I am leaning toward adopting a GSD from one of the Virginia rescue agencies--instead of buying a purebred puppy.

I've done a lot of research about the breed, and the one caveat about them that is making me nervous is the large range of serious health problems that plague these dogs. Is it an unwise choice to rescue an adult GSD, if we have no guarantee of their health or temperament issues? Would you counsel us to get another breed for our first dog?

I've been spending a year of research on dogs, dog breeds (which I've chronicled on my blog, Doggerel), but I'm still unsure and would love some advice from seasoned GSD owners.

Thanks so much for your input! Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Abby


----------



## MountainGSDs

It is very wise. Most rescues evaluate and vet a dog before it is adopted out. It's like getting a certified, car faxed car.

Just kidding. Most rescues go to great lengths to ensure a proper match and that the dog has been vet checked, neutered and sometimes even chipped.


----------



## Two

Since you are a volunteer at your local SPCA and you have had at least a year in GSD research, you must already know all of the health complications that can occur in the GSD breed. That being said, adopting an adult (adult? you won't know much about his/her history) GSD from a rescue group could be good or bad. How old are you looking for? 2-4 years? 

The only things I would be worried about are:

1) Temperament.
2) Social skills.
3) Health issues.

You don't know where this dog is from. Why he is in the rescue shelter. What was his history like? Who are his parents? What is his bloodline? Are his hips/elbows OK? 

I mean there is just question after question that you have to ask. I am guessing one of the main reasons you want an adult is because you don't have the time or patience for a puppy? It will obviously be harder to train an adult (Well it should be) than a puppy. Since you are getting the dog in May 2012 you for sure have the time to find the right one.

We're all glad you came here to ask questions. I am sure that all of your questions will be answered =]


----------



## valb

Ask a LOT of questions, they won't mind, really. Make a list
and add to it over time as you think of other things. I asked
what I thought were a lot, but I didn't go far enough and I
regret that to some extent.

Better a rescued adult than a puppy though, I think.


----------



## Samba

My experience has been very good with rescue dogs. You can assess them easier than a baby puppy for issues.

The breed does carry a risk of potential problems. I have some dogs whomwere very healthy and some who had isuues. In spite of the potential problems, I can not think of a breed I would rather have instead.


----------



## Girth

All three of mine are rescues. I've had no problems and will continue to go that route if I'm ever looking for a GSD. Valerie's advice is spot on and really can't add anything more.


----------



## WVGSD

In December 2010 I adopted an adult male GSD from a WV shelter in my role as a WV member of Virginia GSD rescue group. I could not be happier!! He came in to my home with seven other dogs and has done remarkably well. I don't know his pedigree or where he came from and he does have a health challenge, but it is manageable and this did not stop me from being happy with him. We have taken two training classes and he is now a beloved member of my pack. 

Many dogs in foster care with rescues do have known origins, behavior patterns and health histories when they are owner surrendered dogs rather than strays that wound up in shelters. With the economy in the shape that it is and two wars going on simultaneously, many dogs have been relinquished to rescues and there is a wealth of information about them that the owner passes to the rescue group. 

Please don't discount rescued dogs - I have found that they are so grateful for the time, attention and love that they recieve.


----------



## gsdraven

Two said:


> You don't know where this dog is from. Why he is in the rescue shelter. What was his history like? Who are his parents? What is his bloodline? Are his hips/elbows OK?


Two, there is a difference between a rescue and a shelter. ETA: I also find adults much easier to train than puppies. For starters, their attention span is much better!

Rescues typically get their dogs from kill shelters (sometimes non-kill or owner surrenders) and take them into foster care. While in foster care (hopefully for a minimum of 3-4 weeks), the foster parent spends time with the foster dog to evaluate temperament and work on issues that may arise. The foster parent will also take the dog to the vet for a health screening and while that won't usually includes hip/elbow xrays, you generally get a good idea of the dog's health, temperament and social skills.

There are no guarantees when you purchase a dog or adopt one. Going to a reputable breeder or rescue does stack the odds in your favor no matter which you choose.

The benefits of adopting an adult from a reputable rescue are that the dog is (should be) fully vetted and the foster parent can tell you about the dog that they just spend the last month living with.

OP, an adult dog for your first venture into GSD ownership is a great idea. It's sort of like easing in instead of jumping straight into the fire. You get to skip the house breaking and landshark phase and you already know their adult personality. My advice is to research reputable rescue organizations, meet several dogs and ask questions. You'll know when you've met the right one.

Oh, and Welcome!


----------



## Stosh

Read the book "Love Has No Age Limit" by Patricia McConnell. It's helpful no matter what breed you rescue. She's donating copies to many rescues/shelters around the country so you might want to ask if the rescue you're working with has any.


----------



## Todd

I'm on my second adult adoption (both from shelters). When you're making your decision, make sure you appreciate the value of having a reasonably well established personality and behavior. Both of mine had perfect house manners and were 100% potty trained. There's a lot to be said for that!

One thing you might consider is to pay for an examination by a vet if the rescue hasn't done one or can't afford that for every dog given their financial situation. 

Best wishes...some of the VA rescues had a lot of great dogs that I saw when I was looking for another GSD.


----------



## KathyKC

We've always adopted puppies from shelters, but our most recent was a rescued GSD who was around 3. He is, by far, the best addition to our family! Not having to deal with the puppy stuff at this point in our lives was terrific! (My youngest child just turned 4, so I count him as our puppy. )

No, we don't know his history and we don't know what his health issues might be in the future. But he is gentle and loving and so happy to have his own safe home! I figure we don't ever really know what the future holds for any of us, so if we can give a bit of love to a dog who was dealt a bum hand the first time around, all the better. I agree with the previous post about the benefits of fostering rescues, though. We knew enough about his personality ahead of time that we were pretty confident that he would fit into the family rather easily.

Good luck!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

My rescue while there was a health issue was temperment tested . He has been a joy.Most rescues and shelters do some temperment testing so thats helpful. I think we will always look for rescues for our pets.


----------



## doggerel

*Thank you!*

Thanks so much for everyone's prompt and helpful responses. I am encouraged by your success with adult GSD rescues. 

After working at the SPCA, my heart was especially drawn toward adult dogs, since they are so often neglected at the shelter. Naturally, I'm very fond of puppies, but I feel that we can give a young adult dog a great home with where we are right now. I am also attracted to the notion that an adult dog's personality and temperament is also easier to gauge than a puppy's. (And already being housebroken is a plus, too!) 

I am hoping to train the dog for volunteer work (therapy) or obedience or agility, depending on his/her temperament. I know that GSDs require a big time commitment, but I am looking forward to the challenge.

Thanks, and I will continue to return here for your wise advice on raising a great GSD!

Kindly,
Abby

Doggerel


----------



## Management

I think so much of your decision really has to hinge on what kind of lifestyle you lead and what breed and profile works best for you. You really have to understand what the dog is and needs and all breeds are so different. GSDs are certainly not the best fit for everyone. You have to have the time, energy, love and patience for these dogs. You have to be into what they need to thrive. LOL, on the polar opposite end of the spectrum was my Great Dane rescue. All she has ever needed are hugs,a romp around the block and sharing the couch with some snacks and a movie. It's demanding versus non-demanding, and what works best for you guys? 

I'm sure you've done your homework on the breed and characteristics- so it might be a good fit for you if you can get a good rescue. I do think that you are taking a gamble on what kind of disposition you are getting from a rescue situation and you have to go in knowing that it might not work best for you or the dog. Prepare yourself mentally that it might not be a 1step process to get the right dog for you. 

It's has been my experience with 3 different rescue dogs that you can get a pretty accurate and upfront profile though. Be sure about what you want and ask a lot of questions! I think anybody here who has gone through a good rescue situation will agree that you have to get a little bit lucky, but it's certainly not a longshot- it's just getting the right fit.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Two

gsdraven said:


> Two, there is a difference between a rescue and a shelter. ETA: I also find adults much easier to train than puppies. For starters, their attention span is much better!
> 
> Rescues typically get their dogs from kill shelters (sometimes non-kill or owner surrenders) and take them into foster care. While in foster care (hopefully for a minimum of 3-4 weeks), the foster parent spends time with the foster dog to evaluate temperament and work on issues that may arise. The foster parent will also take the dog to the vet for a health screening and while that won't usually includes hip/elbow xrays, you generally get a good idea of the dog's health, temperament and social skills.
> 
> There are no guarantees when you purchase a dog or adopt one. Going to a reputable breeder or rescue does stack the odds in your favor no matter which you choose.
> 
> The benefits of adopting an adult from a reputable rescue are that the dog is (should be) fully vetted and the foster parent can tell you about the dog that they just spend the last month living with.
> 
> OP, an adult dog for your first venture into GSD ownership is a great idea. It's sort of like easing in instead of jumping straight into the fire. You get to skip the house breaking and landshark phase and you already know their adult personality. My advice is to research reputable rescue organizations, meet several dogs and ask questions. You'll know when you've met the right one.
> 
> Oh, and Welcome!


I agree, and I haven't done much research into rescues or shelters. I can also see that adults can be easier to train due to their higher attention span. I think that with a puppy you could build that stronger bond faster and easier than if you were to get an adult. Now don't get me wrong, I know there are plenty of adult dogs out there willing to give their love to new owners but I hope you know what I am trying to say


----------



## Samba

I have had three young adult rescues. It took a little bit of relationship building to get them in the training mode. But, once there, great partners who earned titles.


----------



## BowWowMeow

I have adopted and fostered both puppies and adults. I really prefer adults because they're easier. They bond just as quickly (as in velcro within 24 hours usually), are often housebroken and out of the teething stage, have a developed personality, etc. I have an antique cat who is boss of the 4 leggeds so my dogs have to be excellent with cats and that's another good reason to adopt an adult out of a foster home--you know whether they're good with cats, kids, other dogs, etc. 

Rafi is my 5th adoption and darn near perfect. He was 1.5 when I adopted him. :wub:


----------



## selzer

I think that just as with a breeder, you should be selective of whom your purchase your puppy from. If you buy from a rescue, lean toward those that have a good foster program, and a GSD rescue might be your best bet, as they would have the most experience with the breed and be best able to choose a dog that would suit you, as well as being the best to evaluate the dog. 

A good rescue might seem pretty intrusive, asking lots of questions, and coming to see your home. Remember that by doing this, they are spending time and money and effort to ensure that the dog in their care has a good shot at a forever home, as the dog has already been through enough losing one or more families already. 

Interview them too. Ask how long they have been doing rescue, which vets they work with, how long is the minimum that they will foster dogs in general. How long this dog has been in the foster home, what types of people live in the home -- children, adults only, etc. 

Even if you do not have kids, it would be better to get a dog that has been socialized around kids, and if not it is best to know that. 

I think you should expect to take your new dog to basic obedience classes, and then advanced obedience classes, once a week training classes for 12 to 16 weeks, and both adults, should participate if at all possible. A good obedience class will teach you the language to speak to your dog to get him to do what you want, and you will learn to his language. It will encourage praise and treats for good behavior, as well as how to properly manage any training aids you might use. 

I think there are pros and cons either way, getting a puppy from a breeder or an adult from a rescue. In both cases you have to check out where you are getting the dog from. In both cases there will be an adjustment period. In both cases you will have to train the dog and take the dog out in public places. In both, you might have a dog with serious medical issues down the line.

A puppy will be trained and socialized by you, and grow up in your lifestyle and be accustomed to that, but if you fail to train or socialize, you can have troubles, and if the adult temperament has serious weaknesses, you can have issues as well.

A dog from a rescue will have likely had a couple of previous situations, and some of them might not have been ideal. But, dogs live in the now, and if the dog has been fostered successfully for more than a month, it is likely that you will already have a good idea of his adult temperament. 

I think that it is a wise move to get a dog from a rescue, if you go with a good rescue, are honest with yourselves and them about the time, etc, that you have for a dog. There are certainly dogs out there that need a good home. Good luck.


----------



## MountainGSDs

I also wanted to add that in my dealings with multiple GSD rescues I have seen dogs with some of the best known kennel names pass through. 
Even a couple dogs bred by Dr Kish and related to Kismet's Sight for Sore Eyes aka Dallas.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Abby, I can only speak for myself and share my own story. I didn't know much about rescues back in the day - but I would definitely adopt from a rescue now. I adopted my GSD from the SPCA. She was 2 years old. She was my first adult dog and my first GSD. "Annie" was completely housebroken and was not destructive. She adored my kids and fit into our family wonderfully. Annie is now 13 years old. No - I don't know her parents, or history. There were no health guarantees. Overall - she has led a very healthy life and I could not ask for a nicer dog.

After having such a great adult dog, I don't think I would ever adopt a puppy again. There are some awesome breeders on here and yes - puppies are adorable. There is nothing wrong with going that route. Just don't underestimate the adult GSD rescue dog. They are pretty awesome too.

Best of luck in your search,
Jan


----------



## Emoore

Two said:


> I think that with a puppy you could build that stronger bond faster and easier than if you were to get an adult. Now don't get me wrong, I know there are plenty of adult dogs out there willing to give their love to new owners but I hope you know what I am trying to say


I definitely see what you are trying to say, but having owned both adult rescues and puppies, and having worked in rescue for nearly 10 years, what you're trying to say isn't exactly the case either. There's a thing called "rescue dog bond" and it's a real phenomenon. A puppy loves and bonds with you because you're all it's ever known. A rescue dog has seen the other side, has lived in a shelter. It may not have had the best home to begin with, or it had a family that at loved very much that was taken from it. Either way, the dog looks on its new family as its savior. The dog's greatest fear is that its new family will spontaneously combust. 

Two, I like you and respect you and I want to word this as gently and diplomatically as possible. Please don't take this as being mean or rude. You stated in your previous post that you haven't done much research into rescues or shelters. Why are you answering this person's questions with speculations? A lot of what you're saying are the exact stereotypes and misconceptions that rescues try so hard to overcome.


----------



## GSDElsa

OMG adults all the way! 

Elsa my rescue we got when she was probably 1 1/2 is soooooooooooo much easier than the puppies I've fostered or owned! 

Medo -- currently 6 months is a holy terror lol. Love him, but adult dogs just fall into routines so much nicer. Are not as wild. And are much easier to evaluate.


----------



## Good_Karma

One thing that would be great if you could do, and this is what I was able to do when I adopted my rescue (admittedly she was still a puppy but I think the idea is sound), is when you have narrowed down your picks from the rescue, make several "play dates" so you can get to know the dog you are interested in, and vice versa. I think this helps for when you finally bring him or her home, plus it will help you make your final decision as to whether or not the dog will make a good match for you.

I got Rosa when she was roughly four months old, and believe me, that two month difference was huge between her and 8 week old Niko. She was a great deal easier to live with! I can definitely see the appeal of rescuing an adult.


----------



## GSDElsa

Two said:


> I think that with a puppy you could build that stronger bond faster and easier than if you were to get an adult. say


Are you kidding me? Puppies have the attention span of a gnat. Including the love of their owners. Sure, they look at you with those sweet little eyes like you are the center of the universe. But they do it to the same person that comes along! 

Adults, IMO, definitely form a LASTING bond (not just bond of the moment) with their owners faster.


----------



## RebelGSD

GSDElsa said:


> Are you kidding me? Puppies have the attention span of a gnat. Including the love of their owners. Sure, they look at you with those sweet little eyes like you are the center of the universe. But they do it to the same person that comes along!
> 
> Adults, IMO, definitely form a LASTING bond (not just bond of the moment) with their owners faster.


Absolutely true! Puppies have zero attention span and bond with anyone.
After over 15 years in rescue and too many dogs, I would say that rescue dogs bond strongly and quickly. Some of them turn into velcro dogs and follow the new person around from day one. As far as health is concerned, I had serious genetic health issues dogs from top kennels (one WL and one show) and they ended up being euthanized because of health issues. there is always a risk with living creatures.

I agree that the statements of TWO indicate that he/she does not have much experience concerning the subject.


----------



## Remo

Perhaps you might consider volunteering with a GSD specific rescue, like Virginia German Shepherd Rescue (not that I am prejudiced toward them - ha ha ha ha!) and get a good idea about the breed and the dogs that enter the rescue program. 

We have volunteers in most areas of the state except for the extreme south-west area. 

We are always looking for volunteers to foster (our biggest need), transport, help out at adoption days, help with fund-raising and special events etc. 

Please check us out a www.shepherdrescue.org 

Thanks so much for considering a rescue dog!


----------

